# Round 1 Game 2: Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics (4/20/09), 6 PM



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Round 1 Game 2: Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics (4/20/09)*








*AT*








































































































*
Chicago Bulls at Boston Celtics | Monday April 20, 2009 | 6:00PM CT | TNT*











*LET'S GO AHEAD AND STEAL AWAY GAME 2 FROM THE CELTICS AND PUT AN END TO THEM!!!! GO BULLS!!!! *


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Round 1 Game 2: Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics (4/20/09)*

These young Bulls are impressing me with their heart and grit. They didn't quit and they didn't give up. They fought all the way to overtime and ground it out and won. They have earned my respect.

GO BULLS!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Round 1 Game 2: Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics (4/20/09)*

Will be interesting to see what adjustments both teams make for Game 2. I have to wonder if we should stick with our strategy of bottling up Allen & Pierce, and just let Rondo try and beat us. Rondo is not accustomed to carrying a team on his shoulders, nor is Perkins. I'd rather have those guys beat us than Allen & Pierce.

Derrick's play once again will be incredibly important. I think at home we can overcome a mediocre Rose performance, but not on the road.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Go Bulls!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Da Bullz. I'm gonna watch this damn game!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Da Bullz. I'm gonna watch this damn game!


Everybody should! Bulls will win this one!!! Bulls 110 Celtics 103

Rose 31 points 8 assists


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I can't believe it took an OT game to beat a KG-less Celts team in game 1. Should be a sweep.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I can't believe it took an OT game to beat a KG-less Celts team in game 1. Should be a sweep.


I think you undervalue the rest of the Celtics roster... Pierce, Rondo and Allen with a bunch of guys surrounding them who understand their role and play hard... definitely no pushover.


I'm just annoyed because I have an exercise for a law school class tonight that I'm required to attend so I'll have to watch the game on delay on the DVR... hopefully nobody ruins the score for me.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I think you undervalue the rest of the Celtics roster... Pierce, Rondo and Allen with a bunch of guys surrounding them who understand their role and play hard... definitely no pushover.
> 
> 
> I'm just annoyed because I have an exercise for a law school class tonight that I'm required to attend so I'll have to watch the game on delay on the DVR... hopefully nobody ruins the score for me.


Well, I should've also clarified that Allen had an off night, and no KG, and it still went into OT. If Pierce and Allen are both on, they're tough regardless, and their role players are decent. Granted, since Salmons has gotten hurt, our team isn't nearly as potent as it was, so that kinda offsets Allen being off for the Celts in game 1.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Round 1 Game 2: Chicago Bulls @ Boston Celtics (4/20/09)*



yodurk said:


> Will be interesting to see what adjustments both teams make for Game 2...


I can tell you exactly what Celtics will do in Game 2.

It will be very bloody, my friend. Boston will get very physical and start hammering Rose or anyone who drives to the basket. They also will try to push Noah and Tyrus away from the paint on both ends. 

IMO, the outcome of this game will depend on Bulls ability to fight (frankly speaking, except Miller and Kirk, I am not sure who else can handle that successfully, on this team) and Benesimo’s jump shots percentage. So, it will be a battle between *muscles and sharp eyes*. Bulls need to be cool and focus.

Go Bulls !


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> So, it will be a battle between *mussels* and sharp eyes. Bulls need to be cool and focus.




yea bulls, eat lots and lots and lots of oysters.......that's the ticket!!:eek8:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Celtics, being the veteran team that they are, shouuld be able to come back and defend their home court. Still, I think that first game should rightly have given the Bulls some confidence. Hopefully Perkins' bulletin board material will have Rose ready to prove that he's an elite player and not going to be stopped.

I am so looking forward to this game. Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noah gets our first two points.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

First foul on Perkins - keep on taking it in, Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Boston get off a good start leading 12-6 after 3 minutes.

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

9 rebounds for Boston and only 1 for Bulls?? :wtf:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Too much Rondo.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls need to start playing or this will be a blowout for Celtics. Bulls 8 Celtics 18 :bang: 

Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Can't let Rondo get to the hoop if you're not going to get the ball after the block...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 17 Celtics 24. 4:56 to play in 1st quarter. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls are getting their act together. We should be alright.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls weathered that furious storm pretty well. Hopefully Kirk and Miller can help them keep their composure.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon is looking pretty good. 

Bulls need to toughen up in the interior.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Big Baby is apparently he next Patrick Ewing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Too much Rondo.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

No! Rose with 2 fouls, Hinrich 3 fouls...Hunter now playing.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

theres something wrong with our rims. everytime we shoot, i hear a sound like its loose. anyone hear this?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Too much Rondo.


Bulls must a find to slow him down. 8 pts, 6 ast and 4 reb for Rondo.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Sucks to see Tyrus screw up the break there, but not a bad job fighting through foul trouble and Boston coming out ready to play.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls behind 6 after 1st quarter. Bulls can do it again, if they can stop Rondo somehow and with better rebounding.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls with a nice job getting back in the game. Look for Rose to get us going when he comes back in - maybe we can squeeze some good minutes out of Hunter tonight, too...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Tyrus and Noah with 3 blocks already? Not bad....


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

First lead for Bulls. Bulls 36 Celtics 35


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls are playing well - first lead of the game, 36-35.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nicely done Miller.

Still waiting for Rose to settle down.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

1st Rose basket.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Here we go, Bulls.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

2nd Rose basket.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Was this a flagrant from Davis? I only listening to radio.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rondo is down.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, Rondo could be hurt there...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullsger said:


> Was this a flagrant from Davis? I only listening to radio.



Hard foul, but not called flagrant.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Rondo is down.


Not good for Rondo. 

But this can be really helpful for Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Hard foul, but not called flagrant.


Thanks.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

They're leaving Big Baby out there with 3 fouls. Go at him!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rose looking more comfortable.

Gotta get some stops going into halftime.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

4th foul for Hinrich. Not good.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hopefully we can tie it up or take the lead before the half - that'd be big.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Clear path foul! That's huge.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Linton Johnson!


Bulls looking to close strong here.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls need to keep the pressure on - we can definitely take this game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh come on, talk about a terrible home team/superstar call to give Pierce the shots there.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Good play from Bulls at end of 1st half.

Halftime

Bulls 61 Celtics 58


Powe and Rondo both expect to come back. Both have minor sprains.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

That last minute could have gone better, but I'll definitely take a 3 point lead going into the half. 61 points. This is Bulls basketball these days.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Sir Charles being a dick to the Bulls as per usual.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If we win tonight, this series is over


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

48 minutes of intensity! 24 left to go!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rondo not going to start the 2nd half.

Nvmd. There he is.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I love when dudes shout "OH AND ONE!!!!" but then miss the layup.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Celtics again starting good in the 2nd half. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Home team call again.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

No. Allen start to hitting shots. mg:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is getting chippy. I like it. Nice to see the Bulls feeling some passion.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We could steal the game!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon. Here he goes.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Gordon with 2 straight 3-pointers!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bad calls. Calls for home team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are right there to steal game two


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Good hustle diving for that ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls are right in this thing - keep playing tough, Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 80 Celtics 82

Bulls really have a chance to win this game 2. This would be a big surprise.

Go Bulls! Defeat the Celtics.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Let's go Bulls! Let's go Bulls!

:bud:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

They added a point for the Bulls? Am I crazy? I thought they were down 2, now 1.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> They added a point for the Bulls? Am I crazy? I thought they were down 2, now 1.


A Gordon three they called a two - reviewed and corrected it at the break.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Rose blocks Pierce.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rose is turning into a blocking machine!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Too many offensive rebounds for Boston. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 109 Celtics 104

3:11 to play

Go Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Let's go Bulls! Don't let up, Gordon!


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

Man, seems like every shot Boston clanks so bad it goes right over our defenders back to a Celtic that was out of position.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Again a very thrilling game.

Go Bulls!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hell of a game. Again.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

More second chance points..giving this one away.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Damn offensive rebounds for Boston.:banghead:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Defensive stop now!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls gave that one away with a big-*** bow on it. Nice shot by Allen.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Heartbreaker. We'll get Game 3.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

:sad:

This was a big chance for the Bulls. But now Bulls playing at home.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow - that sucked. A lot.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Vinny why don't you manage your timeouts better and STOP BENCHING TYRUS THOMAS IN THE FOURTH QUARTER you dumb fool!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Not bad...the loss sucked, but I'm feeling good about the Bulls' chances and their composure.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm proud of my Bulls. They played hard and ground it out till the end again. They are definitely maturing. Who would have thought the Bulls would make Boston have to fight for it? Boston still has to come to the United Center and face us for two games on our home court. If they could only barely beat us on their court with their crowd cheering them with the all pundits favoring them for the series then things look bleak for them in the Chi.

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

jimmy said:


> Hey Vinny why don't you manage your timeouts better and STOP BENCHING TYRUS THOMAS IN THE FOURTH QUARTER you dumb fool!


I won't blame Vinny this time. Gordon opted to take the shot with 12 seconds left, thus giving the Celtics another shot to win the game. Maybe the Celtics defense did that on purpose?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Boston second chance points were crazy. I agree, for whatever reason the ball always bounce off the rim right into a Celtic player. It's hard to win games if we got outrebounded like that.

This game was all Boston's IMO. Ben Gordon caught fire and kept us in the game. But all night long I felt this game is Boston's.

Rose actually played great defensively tonight. But he's way too quiet tonight offensively. I only watched from the start of the second half. What happened to him? he seemed to loss the aggressiveness he displayed in Game 1.

I have issue with Brad Miller these last two games. The guys seem to have super sloppy hands and I think he doesn't hustle enough.

Other than that I think we still have to praise our guys for battle it out to the end. We did our best to stop Allen's shot. But the guy get paid to do that. I still think Boston is not that good. Not saying that we are surely going to beat them and advance to the second round. But without KG I think we are about the same level. This series is far from over. But this is a test for our team. I like our energy and confidence. I hope our young team's mentality don't breakdown just because of this heartbreaking loss.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Unbelievable…Boston Celtics “def.champs” were so hysterical and pathetic!

As I said before the game, it will be a fight between a muscle force and sharp eyes of Benesimo. And referees did their "dirty" job, by taken Rose out of his rhythm in the first quarter.


It is sad that we did not get that one, but I am very happy what I saw. 

We are going to win this series,I promise you that !

P.S. This is exactly why I would like to see Artest in our uniform. It will be so hilarious watching him smashing KG or Perkins cartoon faces.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> I'm proud of my Bulls. They played hard and ground it out till the end again. They are definitely maturing. Who would have thought the Bulls would make Boston have to fight for it? Boston still has to come to the United Center and face us for two games on our home court. If they could only barely beat us on their court with their crowd cheering them with the all pundits favoring them for the series then things look bleak for them in the Chi.
> 
> GO BULLS!!!


It is sad that they lost this game. But it was good to see that they can hang on even with outrebounded so bad. Good that they already won the first game.

Now home court. Need better rebounding.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

bullsger said:


> It is sad that they lost this game. But it was good to see that they can hang on even with outrebounded so bad. Good that they already won the first game.
> 
> Now home court. Need better rebounding.


Yeah it's encouraging to see how our team fight through the game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm breaking out the Gordon jersey for Game 3 - we will get the victory.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I'm breaking out the Gordon jersey for Game 3 - we will get the victory.


Hope so.

Go Bulls!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

This loss brought to you by Vinny Del *****.

"Who needs timeouts in close games? Not Vinny."

Common 2 games in a row now where the Bulls have no timeouts in the last minute?


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think the Celtics expected us to bend over and take it in the behind, but we aren't shaking in our sneaks just because they are the defending champs. Despite this loss, I think that we are in a good position.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> This loss brought to you by Vinny Del *****.
> 
> "Who needs timeouts in close games? Not Vinny."
> 
> Common 2 games in a row now where the Bulls have no timeouts in the last minute?


Once again, the Bulls had the option to take the last shot in regulation to either force overtime or win the game, as there was less than 24 seconds left. It's just that the way the play unfolded Gordon decided to take the early shot. So, I think VDN managed his timeouts fine in this game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Can the Bulls win the next one in a blow out? I need a bit less excitement. 

I can't believe we're 1-1 with the Celtics after two games in Boston.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> This loss brought to you by Vinny Del *****.
> 
> "Who needs timeouts in close games? Not Vinny."
> 
> Common 2 games in a row now where the Bulls have no timeouts in the last minute?


Who cares? The Bulls have no chance anyways, right?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Who cares? The Bulls have no chance anyways, right?


No they don't. 

Doesn't mean I don't feel bad for some of you guys who are getting all worked up.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Perkins*


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> Rose actually played great defensively tonight. But he's way too quiet tonight offensively. I only watched from the start of the second half. What happened to him? he seemed to loss the aggressiveness he displayed in Game 1.



That's foul trouble for ya. 2 on Rose, and 3 on Kirk, in the 1st quarter! I figured that'd be the game right there, but luckily Rondo went down for a while and Gordon was on fire, and Tyrus was a shot-blocking machine (20 minutes, 6 blocks I believe). This game proved that we really need a guy like Cole Aldrich to give us some size, shooting and REBOUNDING. Noah is just too small to be the long-term answer for us at the 5 if we wanna contend. He is growing on me some, with how he moves without the ball and the speed is nice too though.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

* Kevin Garnet *


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Looking at the rebounding edge, specifically the offensive boards, it's amazing the score was so close. If you look at the boxscore without looking at points, the Celtic looked like it crushed the Bull. I think we should feel good that the Celtic came in angry and ready to destroy us, and could only beat us with last second heroics. Bodes well for the rest of the series.*


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Wynn said:


> *Looking at the rebounding edge, specifically the offensive boards, it's amazing the score was so close. If you look at the boxscore without looking at points, the Celtic looked like it crushed the Bull. I think we should feel good that the Celtic came in angry and ready to destroy us, and could only beat us with last second heroics. Bodes well for the rest of the series.*


You are wise...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Wynn said:


> *Looking at the rebounding edge, specifically the offensive boards, it's amazing the score was so close. *


That's right.




Wynn said:


> *If you look at the boxscore without looking at points, the Celtic looked like it crushed the Bull. I think we should feel good that the Celtic came in angry and ready to destroy us, and could only beat us with last second heroics. Bodes well for the rest of the series.*


I really have high hopes for Bulls home games. But these games will be close again I think. So it was really good to win the first one.

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

So the Bulls lost the game yesterday with no timeout to make in the last seconds. It is sad that Del ***** had called all of them before. Perhaps this game also went to OT. 

But who cares now. This game is lost. But it very good that the Bulls have won the first one.

*Negatives from game 2:*

- No timeout left at the end of the game
- Bulls were outrebounded 36 to 50
- most blocked shots also getting to Celtics players
- Bulls had no answer what to do with Rondo (19 pts, 16 ast, 12 reb)
- second chance points deficit, Bulls have 12 Celtics have 32

*Postives from game 2:*

- Bulls have a chance to win this game despite outrebounded so badly
- 14 blocked shots
- Nearly no bench contribution from the Celtics
- IMO Celtics really wanted to make a statement and win this game with a blowout - this don't happened
- Gordon's 42 points, it is good to see that different players can score high points (Rose 36 pts in game 1)
- fast break advantage, Bulls lead 21-10 in fast break points


The next two games at home will be difficult for Bulls and close games again. But with Bulls playing home I think Bulls have a chance to win both. This will be difficult and if the Bulls lose one of them, they showed that they can win at Boston.

Are the Celtics arrogant?

http://blogs.bulls.com/chicago_bulls_blog/2009/04/celtics-even-series-bulls-look-like-the-better-team.html



> “I think we feel very confident because we feel like we haven’t even played good basketball yet,” insisted Pierce. “We win tonight and felt like we should of won game one and we just say, I feel like this is pretty much our C game. We were a team that doesn’t get give up 100 points in consecutive games, allow teams to shoot 49-50%. I think our best is yet to come in this series.”
> 
> It’s what you are supposed to say, though there didn’t seem as much conviction.


They showed us their C game for 2 straight games? I don't believe this.

Go Bulls!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*What a effed up day! I didn't watch the game, I went to bed earlier, just to wake up early and go to the gym first thing in the morning.

I overslept, I didn't hear the alarm, I woke up at 11 AM, blew my morning away, and now I see this.

I'm not pleased. But just like few Celtics fans said we won the 1st game "because Rose had a fluke" same applies to this one.

Ray Allen finally hit a shot. So they barely won. Won't happen again.*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Not sure what to think after that game. It was close, but the inconsistencies are maddening.

Tyrus and Joakim need some pride to take control of the boards for the Bulls, and to make their charges on defense work a little bit harder than it appeared they had to. 

I don't feel great heading home like this. 

Even though it is awesome we're right in this. We must win this first game at home and take control of the series, and I think we need to do it in convincing fashion, so that the Celts will begin to doubt themselves. We don't have the mental stamina to win a seven game dogfight.

And it won't happen if Gordon is scoring 42. It happens when the whole team is working together on the offense and under Derrick's control. He ceded control of the game because of the foul trouble to the Celts and to Gordon. But Gordon can't take the team with him like Derrick can. And the young bigs especially don't know what the hell to do in a Gordon shootout.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Even though it is awesome we're right in this. We must win this first game at home and take control of the series, and I think we need to do it in convincing fashion, so that the Celts will begin to doubt themselves. We don't have the mental stamina to win a seven game dogfight.


being a young team is good in the sense that while it may not appear the team doesn't have the "mental stamina, they also are unaware of what "mental stamina" means as it relates to playoff experience. the bulls are just playing ball, no pressure and guys are stepping up and making plays. the C's are playing like a team with a lot more to lose, WITHOUT their best player. they most certainly won't quit, but the longer it goes, the more i like the bulls chances; even IN boston.



> And it won't happen if Gordon is scoring 42. It happens when the whole team is working together on the offense and under Derrick's control. He ceded control of the game because of the foul trouble to the Celts and to Gordon. But Gordon can't take the team with him like Derrick can. And the young bigs especially don't know what the hell to do in a Gordon shootout.


i don't get this; one player taking over the game is better than some other player taking over the game? how so? the C's made excellent adjustments to rose's game, which he didn't really respond to, but somehow because another player is capable of carrying the team, that's not a good thing. also and fwiw, all the young bigs need to do is worry about getting a body on someone; the game was lost on the backboards, it's really no more complicated than that. they got the requisite stops in the 4th but for whatever reason, rondo, davis, and perkins were able to maintain possession and get allen another look.

also, it should be quite clear by now that the blocked shot is a most useless and overrated stat as evidenced by how many the bulls got and the resultant offensive putbacks, rebounds and/or second shots that happened as players were out of position for rebounds, or post-block, the ball careened closer to a celtic than a bull. i think blocks are a good thing, but if they don't result in a possession they don't really accomplish much at all.

other than that, maybe if derrick "controlled" rondo (as opposed to allowing a triple double by a non-scorer), the c's wouldn't have gotten so many run outs, steals and extra shots.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Sometimes luck works against you. 

How man of those blocked shots caromed right into the arms of a wide open Celtic under the basket? Without those second chance points, the Celtics don't win the game. I think this much is clear; like last year, teams that are extremely athletic bother the Celtics in the playoffs. The Hawks took them to 7 last year, but couldn't win in Boston. If the Bulls hold serve at home, like the Hawks did last year, the Bulls win the series, and if anything, we've been a very good team at home. Rose needs to remember what he did in Game 1 and don't let the refs take him out of what he wants to do.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> being a young team is good in the sense that while it may not appear the team doesn't have the "mental stamina, they also are unaware of what "mental stamina" means as it relates to playoff experience. the bulls are just playing ball, no pressure and guys are stepping up and making plays. the C's are playing like a team with a lot more to lose, WITHOUT their best player. they most certainly won't quit, but the longer it goes, the more i like the bulls chances; even IN boston.


Fair enough. That might be true. But the testimony of the season is that's like asking my 7 year old to really focus for a long time on a boring lesson at school. He just can't do it. I worry about our young guys -- whether they can keep their focus on just playing ball, staying true to the fundamentals of the game. They really have to keep believing that all of the struggle and effort is worth it, and not give up. They can do it. If they do it, I really look forward to seeing what this team can do. This has been the biggest issue with the team up until now.




> i don't get this; one player taking over the game is better than some other player taking over the game? how so? the C's made excellent adjustments to rose's game, which he didn't really respond to, but somehow because another player is capable of carrying the team, that's not a good thing. also and fwiw, all the young bigs need to do is worry about getting a body on someone; the game was lost on the backboards, it's really no more complicated than that. they got the requisite stops in the 4th but for whatever reason, rondo, davis, and perkins were able to maintain possession and get allen another look.
> 
> also, it should be quite clear by now that the blocked shot is a most useless and overrated stat as evidenced by how many the bulls got and the resultant offensive putbacks, rebounds and/or second shots that happened as players were out of position for rebounds, or post-block, the ball careened closer to a celtic than a bull. i think blocks are a good thing, but if they don't result in a possession they don't really accomplish much at all.
> 
> other than that, maybe if derrick "controlled" rondo (as opposed to allowing a triple double by a non-scorer), the c's wouldn't have gotten so many run outs, steals and extra shots.



Again, fair enough. I'm stating my feeling rather than a detailed observation about the two games. Derrick's game involved the others, especially the young bigs. Ben's game is more about isolation, and the young bigs don't work with him as well. And when those guys aren't involved in the game as dynamically as they are when Rose is taking the lead, they space out. 

In no way am I blaming Ben for doing what he did. He did what he had to to keep us in the game. Really against all odds, considering the disparity in rebounding numbers. But my feeling (subjective) is that the team doesn't work as well when that's the way we go. 

And you are right. Derrick didn't respond. He got frozen by the fouls or whatever. Ben did what he had to. We almost pulled it out. My concern is how to keep a balance, and mostly, how to keep the whole team working within the offense (especially the bigs, who have the biggest fluctuations in performance and impact). (It would be nice if Kirk and Salmons could contribute a little more, like we know they can).


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I won't blame Vinny this time. Gordon opted to take the shot with 12 seconds left, thus giving the Celtics another shot to win the game. Maybe the Celtics defense did that on purpose?


It's not that excusable. The fact is that this is the second straight game where we had no timeouts at the very end and had to heave some three quarter court prayer. 2.5 seconds or whatever it was is A LOT of time. Good teams/coaches should always have at least two timeouts in the final minute of the fourth.

I don't want to play the blame game though. The Bulls have played so well and so hard these last two games. It's just frustrating that they couldn't get a higher percentage shot at the end of regulaton with 2+ seconds left. 

Watching the replay again, Kirk probably should have passed it in immediately to Rose instead of waiting for a second and allowing Rondo to get in defensive position. But whatever. Go Bulls for Game 3.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

damn i was so depressed today, that loss freakin hurt.

we were up by 5 with a minute and a half to go. miller and noah choked on easy lay ups.

celtics got the lucky bounces, and defensive rebounding hurt badly.

i freakin hate rondo and allen those ugly faces...

in good news, i'm convinced that ben gordon as to be extended. just an awesome display by him. pay him jerry!!!


salmons has been terrible the last 5 games. his shooting% is not very good right now.


----------

